# What Canon stuff did you get for Christmas



## jcarapet (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello all,

Santa was very good to me this year, and got me the one lens I have been coveting for 2 years (70-200 f2.8 IS II), and I am ecstatic to have it. I am blown away by the gift, and intend to go shooting with it as soon as possible to play. 

Now that the presents are unwrapped, what did everybody else get that they are ecstatic to have? Just a general thread to say thanks to the people in our lives that are amazingly generous.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 25, 2014)

Not quite for Christmas but over the last two months, I got the 70-200 f/4.0 IS, Canon 7D markii and the BG-E16 battery grip


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2014)

The new Canon 100 400 f4.5 - 5.6 L IS II


----------



## nonac (Dec 25, 2014)

I got myself a 300 2.8L II.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2014)

Click said:


> The new Canon 100 400 f4.5 - 5.6 L IS II


 
+1

I also bought a Refurbished SX50. Its good for carrying in my car for unexpected wildlife. I would not carry my expensive camera and lenses around unless I had a plan to use them, but for $200, I can keep the Power Shot in my car until the hot weather hits in July.


----------



## Focuzed (Dec 25, 2014)

My wife and kids put the Ef-S 24 under the tree for me this Christmas.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 25, 2014)

I have been selling some of my gear to generate funds. Lenses, bodies, etc. I also bought and sold a few new Black Friday items for a great profit. This all began back at the beginning of Sept. Found/bought many great deals, esp Black Friday. So after about 90 Days...

After all is said and done, I ended up getting/keeping the following items for Christmas...

7D Mark II (Sold my 6D, 60D, 70D, etc to fund but I might obtain another 6D eventually.)
16-35 f/4L IS (Might Sell, not sure but decided to start using it for now.)
600EX-RT Flash x 3 + Sto-Fen Diffusers
Yongnuo YN-E3-RT

Other Misc stuff...
PixelFast CF Media

Later, when it arrives...
MagMod Dome Diffuser

With the extra flash units, I may buy a few new eneloop batteries. I haven't purchased any new eneloops for years. All my eneloops still work great after 3-5+ years!!


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sony A7ii  because Canon have lost the PLOT! :'(


----------



## Eldar (Dec 25, 2014)

stringfellow1946 said:


> Sony A7ii  because Canon have lost the PLOT! :'(


I´m looking forward to see (I hope to see many posts) how you solve as many photo challenges with your Sony, as I do with my Canon(s) ... The Sony has a great sensor, but viewed as a camera system ... so far, not impressed. I am looking forward to an improved suite of Canon sensors though.


----------



## RGF (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: What Canon stuff did you get for Hanukkah*

Recently purchased a lightly used 17 TS-e. Also got some gift cards from Hunts and plan to use that for 7DII, grip and an extra battery. That leave 4 more nights of gifts


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Dec 25, 2014)

Not quite for Christmas, but I bought myself a 7D and EF 28-135 last week, and ordered a new battery and grip the day before yesterday. Should be arriving today (no Christmas in China, so deliveries will be coming). When I get off work in the middle of January, I'll have plenty of chance to play!


----------



## jcarapet (Dec 25, 2014)

Click said:


> The new Canon 100 400 f4.5 - 5.6 L IS II



very cool! I hope that one day I will get a good long lens, but for now this is more than I need for what I am shooting


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 25, 2014)

jcarapet said:


> Now that the presents are unwrapped, what did everybody else get that they are ecstatic to have? Just a general thread to say thanks to the people in our lives that are amazingly generous.



So recently I sold my 7D and saved the cash. Found someone interested in trading for my 16-35 2.8 II, my 600 EX RT plus cash for the camera I've been ogling over for years. My new 1DX. 

It'll be here next Monday. 

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 26, 2014)

No Canon gear this year for Christmas. I did by a used 5D at Thanksgiving though  I'm not sure what I want to do next. I don't have an everyday zoom for a FF camera, but that new 100-400 would round out my APS-C kit quite nicely.


----------



## Lt Colonel (Dec 26, 2014)

Got a used 5DIII and a new 7DII.

All I need now is the new 100-400 L II.


----------



## dcm (Dec 26, 2014)

An EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II for me after handing down my 70-200mm f/4.0 L IS to my daughter. Not necessarily in that order - she borrowed it a while back and seems to have adopted it. Good excuse for an upgrade.

Waiting for a bonus check to deposit before pulling the trigger on a 100-400mm L IS II. I almost bought it Christmas Eve but the local camera store did not have it in stock. I like the size/weight better than the Tamron - it will fit in my carry cases and I already have both extenders. That said, the Tamron has been a good learning experience for me. 

Was tempted by the street price deal on the 500mm f/4 L IS II on Canon Price Watch recently but decided to hold off for now. Still contemplating the 7D II but think I'll wait to see what other bodies surface, particularly hoping for a new M.


----------



## nostrovia (Dec 26, 2014)

The new 100-400L II, a couple-hour break from the festivities to go play with it at a local park, and some gift cards which I will probably turn into a new photo editing laptop eventually. 

All in all a pretty good day!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I didn't get any Canon branded gear, but got some things from my wish list to help with my photography. 
Color Munki Monitor. 
77mm Cokin Z Pro adaptor so I can fit my filters to my 70-200 f2.8 II. 
2x Black Rapid FastenR T1 so I don't have to keep removing my tripod plates to yes my strap. 
2x 1Tb hard drives to extend my photo storage mirror raid array. Yes I have a NAS mirrored backup and an off site but less frequently updated backup! 
All in all a pretty happy bunny. 
Most of the relatives have had colds or flu over Christmas  so we still have some small bits and pieces to come when it is safe to visit. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## anthonyd (Dec 26, 2014)

No Canon gear either, but I got a Witstro AD360 with a few accessories and the YN622 triggers. I haven't player with the triggers much yet, but I absolutely love the flash.


----------



## dhr90 (Dec 26, 2014)

No Canon gear for me either. Did get a Rocket Blower though which has provided quite a bit of entertainment ;D

Getting a bonus from work at the end of the month which will go towards either a photo editing laptop or a 7DII. The laptop is verging on a need. the 7DII is just a want, despite my current 7DI being more than adequate for my needs.


----------



## FEBS (Dec 26, 2014)

I got myself a complete Lee filter system with 4x4 and 4x6 filters. I also did order (it's on its way but not yet here) 3 x YN600EX-RT and a YN-E3-RT


----------



## moushu (Dec 26, 2014)

None! 
I'd asked really nicely for a 7D2 as well, and I'm sure I've been Good this year...
Oh well, I'll just have to buy it myself then 
Then again, did treat myself a month ago to an EF-S 17-55 f2.8, so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 26, 2014)

I must have the wrong set of relatives, and definitely the wrong kind of wallet. Didn't get anything photography related or Canonesque, not even when I turned 50.
Oh well, at least I can still put some food on the table and pay my bills another month.

Congratulations to all of you who are more fortunate!


----------



## zim (Dec 26, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> I must have the wrong set of relatives, and definitely the wrong kind of wallet. Didn't get anything photography related or Canonesque, not even when I turned 50.
> Oh well, at least I can still put some food on the table and pay my bills another month.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who are more fortunate!



Ditto and +1


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn't get anything photo related... But I had a very nice holiday. I'm not complaining at all because I told the wife to get something for herself and she didn't...


----------



## slclick (Dec 26, 2014)

There was noting under the Festivus Pole. Only a bit of tinsel, it was distracting.


----------



## chas1113 (Dec 26, 2014)

I was a VERY good boy this year (at least I thought so!)...so I bought:

A refurb SL1/100d with 18-55 IS STM from Canon Direct with a PowerShot A1400 thrown in for free. Gave it to my daughter as a Christmas present.

A 16-35 IS also from Canon Direct for $715 and a quick buyer for my old 17-40 to boot. The upgrade to the 16-35 ended up only costing me $115. Been lusting after this lens for a while even though my 17-40 was a good copy.

I've been wanting a small crop sensor camera to complement full frame ever since I sold my 40D; never thought I'd get a Rebel, but it's a great little camera. I'm loving it! (apologies to McDonald's)...


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought myself some shares in a few ETFs. I was going to buy a bunch of Canon stuff, but I figured I could wait a little longer. CES is in a week or so, no?


----------



## LukasS (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought myself 7D II and got for Christmas from my GF 85mm 1.8  and some accessories for atelier.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 26, 2014)

I get to hand in the 50 Art for repair :


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 26, 2014)

jcarapet said:


> what did everybody else get that they are ecstatic to have?


Short answer: Nothing! 

Long answer: 
We have an agreement in my family, that only the children get presents and the adults are more kind and helpful to each other than the rest of the year (I really like that).


----------



## Tanispyre (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought the 24mm EF-S STM as a stocking stuffer, however when I opened it up the box was empty. They must have accidentally sold me the box for the display model. The lens is so small and light, that it didn't even cross my mind the the box might be too light.


----------



## kurcobolja (Dec 26, 2014)

This year none, as there is nothing interesting or new for me.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 26, 2014)

Just photos and memories using my existing Canon gear


----------



## martti (Dec 26, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> Just photos and memories using my existing Canon gear



You poor poor guy, really, man!
(My heart just melted down and it's on its way to China)

 thanks for posting!


----------



## Jim K (Dec 26, 2014)

No Canon stuff bought for Christmas but sold one of my 7Dc. Plan to replace it in the next two weeks with a 7D2. Hoped to see some sort of a slight holiday deal on it by then or will go for the regular price. 

Would like 7D2 before the end of Jan.


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a gift certificate for a high resolution full frame body...


----------



## jcarapet (Dec 26, 2014)

slclick said:


> There was noting under the Festivus Pole. Only a bit of tinsel, it was distracting.



The Canon presents come after the feats of strength ;D


----------



## erjlphoto (Dec 26, 2014)

My third, count them....One....Two....Three Canon 6D body.
Also got my Second Canon 24-70 f/L is lens.

Who so many? Because the first 6D I had to sell for medical expenses of a loved one.
Three months ago I replaced it and got the 24-70 f/4L as well (previously had the 24-105).
December 10th, my new apartment got ripped off and off went the Camera, lens and accessories.

Well, I liked both of the previous iterations of this model. Hoping third time is a charm and a keeper!!!

Had insurance, also now have a new alarm....though not made by Canon ;D


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 26, 2014)

As it was, my camera christmas presents to myself was entirely non-canon  I do love my Canon gear, and feel I pretty much have what I need. It was time to get the small but helping Mamiya gear, such as a new diopter for the waist level finder, a grip, and a cable release  That is where my heart is in these days, but as far as making money from shooting, the canon gear will be used in two days


----------



## cellomaster27 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got myself a canon 60mm ef-s macro for $280. ;D It's a different world of photography now. haha!


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 26, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> Got myself a canon 60mm ef-s macro for $280. ;D It's a different world of photography now. haha!



Thats a great lens. I have have used it many times on my wifes 600D


----------



## Sanaraken (Dec 26, 2014)

Got lucky on a refurb 16-35mm f/4 IS for $772 after tax. Waiting on the UPS guy today to get it delivered.


----------



## sjp010 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got a Voigtlander 20mm. Fun lens!


----------



## NancyP (Dec 26, 2014)

I "bought" an f-stop women's proportioned bag on Kickstarter, and a few days before Christmas I was notified that the f-stop funding goal has been met (I think also that the Kickstarter may have been a market research tool. Anyway, my camera pack is getting a bit tatty, and new bag will be nice. "Women's proportioned" refers to (among other things) torse length, which is 16" rather than the 20" or so that the standard f-stop bags offer.

I am waiting a bit and then getting the 7D2, which should be killer for combining with my trusty 400 f/5.6L for on the move birding. And, my current APS-C is the 60D, so I should have fun learning how to use a sophisticated focusing system (60D, 9 points, no user adjustability of sensitivity - though it does pretty well at AI servo center point).


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi erjlphoto. 
Sorry to hear your woes, you can only hope that lowlife scum like that slipped on something and the heaviest thing they stole cracked their skull 1 heartbeat before the ground hits them hard in the back of the head. I hope your alarm works as a deterrent, without wishing to be alarmist, be vigilant, they often come back after you have had time for the insurance to pay out, just to get the new stuff. After several workshops were burgled where I have mine, yes mine was included, we got together and installed CCTV, including IR night capable cameras and high definition recording. It doesn't have to be that expensive but it does need to be good, no use having pictures like you often see on the news, grainy washed out rubbish, if you want to nail these cretins. 

Cheers, Graham. 



erjlphoto said:


> My third, count them....One....Two....Three Canon 6D body.
> Also got my Second Canon 24-70 f/L is lens.
> 
> Who so many? Because the first 6D I had to sell for medical expenses of a loved one.
> ...


----------



## mkabi (Dec 27, 2014)

My wife is harrassing me to take pictures of the baby every f'ing day with the DSLR, so I got her an SL1 today.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Dec 27, 2014)

Got myself a 100mm macro L after fungus had its way with my non L lens. Traded that one in for peanuts. I had to return the 100L as it had water on the front and back elements when I opened the pack. Tried cleaning it, but could not get it clean enough. So gave it back and requested a replacement. Now waiting.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2014)

No new Canon gear for X-mas. Did received great amount of time with my family and love ones. Couldn't ask for more


----------



## cellomaster27 (Dec 27, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Got myself a canon 60mm ef-s macro for $280. ;D It's a different world of photography now. haha!
> ...



I've been trying to take some macros here and there.. It is very sharp and fast focusing. Feels alright in the hands. in short, I need to look up how to take good macro shots as it is not the easiest thing to do. ;D


----------



## Roo (Dec 27, 2014)

Zip, nada, nothing, diddly squat...


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 7, 2015)

I got a Sigma 120-300m f2.8 Sport. But it has a Canon mount, so I think it counts. 

And of course, i bought it myself. years of hints have never helped. I have told them all several times a book of photographs would be a really nice present. ANy subject, any photographer, you pick it. Oh thanks for the socks.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 7, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> I got a Sigma 120-300m f2.8 Sport. But it has a Canon mount, so I think it counts.
> 
> And of course, i bought it myself. years of hints have never helped. I have told them all several times a book of photographs would be a really nice present. ANy subject, any photographer, you pick it. Oh thanks for the socks.



Hehe... Are you sure those "socks" are not a camo-set for your lenses?


----------



## martti (Jan 10, 2015)

I got the coolest leather *Herringbone®* hand grip for my 5DIII. Black with red stitches, it just looks so wicked. it holds on to the 5DIII through an Arca-Swiss compatible plate.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 13, 2015)

I picked up a 6D w/ 24-70 f/4 kit plus the 16-35 f/4 while I was back in Canada (gotta love the GBP to CAD exchange rate). Glad to have finally made to jump to FF.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 13, 2015)

I finally got the 35mm IS, but am yet to be really impressed. Maybe I got a bad copy?  It's not as sharp as I'd thought it would be wide open, but I still got some pretty good shots w/ it over my holiday trips.


----------

